# My Outside Hobby



## free rider

So the cooking and baking keeps me inside, which is fun, but occasionally it's nice to be outside too. The hobby that takes me outside is photography. If you'd like a look at my photographs, here is a link to some online: http://www.webaperture.com/gallery/g...mb&mid=fotos4u

Hope you enjoy. Anyone else with some photos? Preferably of food?


----------



## cape chef

Beautiful shots,

Thanks for sharing them. I have food photos but don't know how to upload them to the web.


----------



## jim berman

Fun Pix!! I have been shooting a lot of digital pictures of my students working various events. The one below is from the "Edible Celebration of the works of Dr. Seuss." It is multi-colored pancakes inspired by his My Many Colored Days.


----------



## pete

Great shots Free Rider. What kind of equipment are you using?


----------



## thebiggerbopper

Nice shots. I'm into that a little myself, just so much to learn.


----------



## phoebe

Free Rider--Those are really gorgeous photos! I especially loved the wildlife ones. What are you shooting with? And how much are you photoshopping them (if at all)? I'm hoping to spend more time with my camera soon and this is inspiring.

Jim--Great shot. I'd love to see more pictures of your students and their events.

CC--I'm sure the others will have more comprehensive recommendations, but I was given a pretty easy alternative: Photobucket is really simple to use and will get your shots up fast.
http://www.photobucket.com/


----------



## cape chef

test

This is a test to see if this works.

It's a fall dessert sampler from my senior class last ecember.


----------



## cape chef

OMG it works!!!

Thanks so much Emily.


----------



## cape chef

I think we've created a monster.

Students plating a 5 course meal.


----------



## cape chef

Foie gras and roast chestnut risotto in a baked in a macoun apple.


----------



## crazytatt

great work! Everyone, Great work!

in adition to photobucket.com there is also www.imageshack.com witch has a few advantages over photobucket.


----------



## crazytatt

A shotty pic, but thought I'ld put up something...It is a dessert I had mentioned before in the dessert insperation thread, a silver dollar drunken raisin, mashed banana, and oatmeal waffle topped with pecan praline sweet cream Ice cream w/ carmel ribbon. Garnished w/ masserated berries and sugar leaf, assorted coulis...


----------



## cape chef

Another dessert presentation from an April event. All these photos are my students work.


----------



## cakerookie

Awesome!Just plain awesome! 

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## cape chef

[No message]


----------



## cape chef

[No message]


----------



## panini

CC
Tell me about the hats? I still have mine from 25 yrs ago when i apprenticed in bread. Only a little different.
pan
btw I would follow this thread forever. CC can you give the readers digest version on how you posted?


----------



## cape chef

Pan, I followed the link Emily supplied in her post, read that they did not want my firstborn child so I registered. Then you can browse your computer for pics,submit them, them copy and paste them to the site. I am just learning how to do it, so i'm no pro. Just happy that I can do this now.I'm sure others can help with better detail.


----------



## cape chef

This is from an event back in December.


----------



## cape chef

[No message]


----------



## crazytatt

Cape Chef...can I come live with you?


----------



## shroomgirl

beautiful! Galatines.....good to see people still make them.


----------



## jim berman

Students at the "Edible Celebration of Dr. Seuss' 102nd Birthday" making (what else?!) Green eggs!

By the way... I use www.Flickr.com - Yahoo's photo hosting site. Pretty easy to use, as well.


----------



## jim berman

Some students decorating Birthday cupcakes at Seuss event:


----------



## cape chef

Jim,

Those children look so engaged in what there doing. A testiment to you and your schools program.


----------



## cape chef

Thanks Shroom, did you notice the the two distinct tying applications ?


----------



## chrose

Okay let's see if this works. I don't have much on computer, I have to get older pics scanned, but here goes.


----------



## chrose

A few more of the chocolate roses. Hey Rook, this is where I got my name "chrose"


----------



## chrose

Okay this is almost over, just a couple more. Hey Nicko, if this takes up too much bandwidth let me know and I'll remove them.


----------



## chrose

One of my favorites.


----------



## chrose

And last but not least, bunches o' roses.


----------



## cakerookie

Wish I had your talent and Pans wit!:lol: 

Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## mezzaluna

I hope we can do more of this! Amazing stuff, guys.


----------



## cape chef

[No message]


----------



## panini

test Mommies day truffle boxes. poured sugar hearts ready for sugar roses and truffles.

test weekend


----------



## cakerookie

Pan, Cape Chef amazing work! Wish I had a camera to share in this. CC loved the Ice Carving have you thought about the competition in Canada this year you would definitley have a shot at winning. Heres the link if you want to check it out www.fireandicefestival.net
Pan you should smoke the field at OK this year. Oh I forgot momoregs going to be there to well I like both of you so may the best one win...

Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## crazytatt

I feel privilaged to be on a board with so many talented people! Great work everyone!


----------



## cape chef

Pan, nice work.

Very clean.

Thanks cakerookie for your kind words.


----------



## panini

Rook,
I plan on winning in OK, get the money and run, leaving Momo with best of show and of course all the tv time. 
CC Now that I kinda get ,it I'm told by my son that I can crop,make smaller etc. photos. I'm sure you know this but when I was trying to get the url to the immage button I couldn't figure out how to paste without the edit reappearing. My son condesendingly yells from his room, shift v. "don't you know anything?!!!!!" That's why all were posted under one reply, I pushed the reply button and made way to his room to get him in a fig 4 wrestling hold and then carry him out and throw him in the pool for talking to me like that.:lol: I love being home and especially having CT. BTW 15yr old smart a-- just told me water can damage my computer, so I should really dry off before telling my my CT buddies what I just did
also the 66 is not edible


----------



## cape chef

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cakerookie

Sounds like you got the worst end of the deal Pan.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Regards Rook...


----------



## panini

sorry, now having fun.
Can anyone help us identify this early spring flower?


----------



## cakerookie

Pan empty your PM box!


----------



## panini

emptied
lihgvopiug pi


----------



## chrose

Sorry about the sideways pics, haven't figured that one out yet. That's me peacock and parrots (unfinished at the time)


----------



## chrose

Not my best efforts, but again, it's all I have scanned so far.


----------



## chrose

My son imitating daddy! Back about 11 years ago!


----------



## culinarymd

Chrose,
Those roses are awesome! Doood are those really chocolate?


----------



## free rider

Love the mini-chef! He is so cute.

That soccer cake is fantastic and the rest of the food pics have made me really hungry.

For those who wanted to know, I use a Nikon N65 with Fujicolor film, usually 200 speed. I scan the printed photos into the computer for upload, but do no PS work. If I had more time, I'd experiment more with PS.


----------



## cloudybutnice

I love the look of food served on square plates.
Why is that?


----------



## phoebe

Well I'm finally getting back into photography, in part, from looking at the shots of folks here!:bounce: 

As I've said elsewhere, this has been an off year in my kitchen garden. I have 16 varieties of heirloom tomatoes in 15 gallon black containers. This has been a bad year for them due to weather weirdness and critter explosion.  However, the fungal lifeforms are having a wonderful time. I found this mushroom growing out of the base of one of the containers. Maybe I should switch crops?


----------



## chrose

Eeyew that's funky lookin!
I found some off looking fungus myself. It was in an area that had a long defunct tree trunk. They look sort of Morels that were covered in a blackish gray asphalt like covering. It was fairly large and semi hard. Fungi are odd creatures!


----------



## momoreg

Hey guys and gals, I am impressed!!! Let's see more!


----------

